# Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara 3N



## Heather (Mar 16, 2007)

_besseae_ 'Fire Wings' x Jason Fischer 'Super Red' 4N


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 16, 2007)

that's one sexy phrag.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2007)

Really nice Heather! Did you get it from Orchids Ltd?

e-spice


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep. Color is right on.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 16, 2007)

Really dark! Great flower!


----------



## Rayb (Mar 16, 2007)

Looking good right on Red


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow thats a dark red flower. Very nice. How big is it?


----------



## bwester (Mar 16, 2007)

nice color


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 16, 2007)

All of the above!

beautiful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2007)

The colour is excellent on that one heather.......it is sexy.....


----------



## Gideon (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks great,it's all said


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 17, 2007)

That is the nicest one I have seen. Love it.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 17, 2007)

yes, that is a dark one :clap:


----------



## TADD (Mar 17, 2007)

Well done H!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2007)

Dark beauty!!!


----------



## Gilda (Mar 17, 2007)

Perfect name !! Gorgeous !


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

Flower has gotten better and larger as it has aged over the last few days.  Will update photos perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

wonderful!!


----------

